# Best way to fix this tile problem....



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

Any reason why myself or my tile guy can't take a 5/32 diamond dremel bit and create a space for a grout joint between these tiles instead of ripping one out?


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

Set up a straightedge for the Dremmel to ride on and it should work. I'm sure you can't do it free-hand. Dremmel offers a foot-attachment that basically turns the tool into a traditional router, this would give you an edge on the tool that would glide along a straightedge.

Assuming you don't already have one!


----------



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanx Bud,

I just talked to the tileguy since I posted and he says it's easier to just pop it and replace.

I was gonna use my rotozip w/ base and have someone hold a straightedge for me so I had 2 hands to work with and do it like you said, but if he'd rather pop it off more power to'im.


----------



## wizendwizard (Nov 11, 2007)

Yeah it's not grouted yet so just pop it out.


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

Sounds easy.....*any maybe foolish*. What damage could be caused to the substrate and the waterproofing (if any?)

Using the Dremmell, all you have to do is remove a small amount of stone at the surface so as facilitate a grout cover. You don't have to remove all the way to the base/substrate.

The Dremel would carry less risk and would be a lot quicker, then you don't have to wait for the thinset to dry to remove any spacers.


----------



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

The tileguy turned out to be an expert at popping tiles loose, not sure what this says about his tiling skills but I'm quite confident he didn't damage the waterproofing. I ended up having him remove several other tiles anyway as there were variations in flatness of 1/8" which were particularly noticable down the bullnosed edge. So much for using this highly recommended supposed 25 year tile setting veteran, I could have done it better myself.:wallbash:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

orson said:


> ..... So much for using this highly recommended supposed 25 year tile setting veteran, I could have done it better myself.:wallbash:


Pretty much sums up my last job as well.

Why is it every time I find a decent tile sub
he move to the Carolinas or some where?
Youse guys is gettin' as bad as the 
auto body gypsies! :laughing:


----------



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

Also, if anyone needs to borrow my router jig to make the cutouts for 2" tile "dots" actually be square let me know. The homeowner built it for me and it even has a kneeling flange on one side so you can keep both hands on the router. 

The homeowner has some time on his hands in case you were wondering....and he's a retired NASA engineer...yes, I'm working for a rocket scientist.


----------



## buletbob (Mar 16, 2008)

*holding stright edge*

If your looking to hold the stright edge to the tile to free up your other hand ,get your self a hot glue gun and glue the straight edge to the wall. when your finished just take a block of wood and hit it with your hammer to remove it. The problem I find with cut tiles is that the finish wraps around the edge and when you go to grout it you expose the different color to some degree. It might be just as good to replace the tile. better looking job.Just mo.


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

> Why is it every time I find a decent tile sub
> he move to the Carolinas or some where?


Come knock on my door. I got work for ya in the Low Country.


----------



## Twust1285 (May 7, 2008)

*Rip out the entire job*

I'm sorry to say it, and I don;'t want to sound like a negative nacy, but that is quite possibly one of the worst tile jobs i have ever seen!!!! Did you ask your "tile guy" how it ended up that way in the first place. I really thnik the entire shower should be ripped out and started over, none of those joints are even close to the same width. Also I can;t believe that size joint was used on a wall tile tile they should be butt jointed or at least around a 1/8in joint I mean it's in a shower ha ha I don;t know maybe I'm cranky, I'm just growing tired of seeing poor craftsmanship and having the cheap bids stealing work from quality subs


----------



## nwtile guy (Feb 13, 2008)

I would have to agree with twust on this one except for the butt joint thing. I never butt joint any tile but a 1/16th or 1/8th joint spacing is all you need (most of the time) A small animal could get lost in some of those joints in there!


----------



## supercrew (May 15, 2006)

looks like he used the cutoff to start the next course??
except he lost count and used a starter for both ends?


----------



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

Twust1285 said:


> I'm sorry to say it, and I don;'t want to sound like a negative nacy, but that is quite possibly one of the worst tile jobs i have ever seen!!!! Did you ask your "tile guy" how it ended up that way in the first place. I really thnik the entire shower should be ripped out and started over, none of those joints are even close to the same width. Also I can;t believe that size joint was used on a wall tile tile they should be butt jointed or at least around a 1/8in joint I mean it's in a shower ha ha I don;t know maybe I'm cranky, I'm just growing tired of seeing poor craftsmanship and having the cheap bids stealing work from quality subs


Wasn't a cheap bid and I'm not sure what you are seeing but the joints are 1/8th inch, although I can't swear they don't exceed it by 1/32 here and there. I agree that the job is not up to my standards and I won't be using this tile sub in the future, but I think ripping it out is a tad excessive.


----------



## Twust1285 (May 7, 2008)

In this case I must appologize the first picture posted on the site was not a full shot like this one. Now that I've looked at this most recent picture I take back my comment, the job is not really bad enough to rip the whole shower out at all. So again I will say I am sorry and did not mean my reply to come off as an insult what so ever to you or your work standards. As a matter of fact I have respect for the fact that you would take the time to come on here and get some advice from professionals about how to fix the minor error. I also agree with the decision you made to just pop a couple of tiles off and correct this blemish.


----------

